# Big live bait rigging ?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess that a 6 goldfish is not really considered to be a BIG bait for most of you, but it is a HUGE bait for me. Now, how do you rig large live bait? I was using a 3oz bank sinker with an 8/0 hook and just putting it through the tail. Is there a better way? Should I be using a leader to keep the sinker away from the hook/bait? Thanks!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i hook them right behind the dorsal.6 inches is a big eneough bait.yes,bigger baits are used,but i've caught,and seen caught,big flatheads,on smaller bait.if the fish are hungry,and happen upon a 6 inch bait,they're not gonna turn it down.you can fish it with or without a leader.when fishing without a leader,just give the bait a little "free" line,instead of pinning it to the bottom,to let it be more active.that will help in attracting fish.
the hook size is larger than i use(7/0 offset kahle),but not too large,in my opinion.some people use smaller hooks than me,with no problem.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Like Misfit said, hook them right behind the dorsal fin. I just wanted to add that if the current is running hard I hook them through the lips. It helps keep the bait on the hook. If your fishing shad; they have holes above the mouth that work well. Gills and other baitfish I hook from underneath the bottom of the lower lip, through the top lip. 

If the current is fast and your losing baits give it a try.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with what your doing. I like to hook them closer to the tail than the dorsal, so there's more hook exposed.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks fool.i forgot to mention the lip hooking for current.i'm stuck in the "lake" mode lately,since i can't fish the rivers like i used to  
i'll also use a sliding 3 way rig to keep bait off the bottom,in current,if there are lots of places for the bait to "hide".


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am new to flathead fishing, but I always hook the goldfish or gills just behind the dorsal fin and even closer to the tail. I also try to use the three way rig in current otherwise just a normal slip sinker rig. I also most times when using bigger baits(5-9 inches or so) use either a 7/0 or 8/0 Gamakatsu Circle Octopus style hook. I have had much success, well at least in my eyes, with this rigging!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you guys ever cut the tail off big baits, like bluegill? I saw a guy do this for big catfish on a fishing show. Supposed to put a little blood scent in the water. Also, the bait is supposed to struggle harder, but less effectively for more "vibration".


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

steelmagoo, I've done that in the past, and honestly, it did just the opposite. They end up just laying sideways on the bottom. I suppose it could attract a channel cat, but if your cutting enough to get blood in the water, the bait is going to die, once again defeating the purpose. If you use the right bait, there's no need for anything special.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I hook my shad between the head and the dorsal fin. I used to hook between the dorsal fin and the tail but I would miss some fish, the bait would come back scaled from the dorsal fin to the head. Its natural for a fish to eat another fish head first. Thats why I changed it has seemed to help my hook up on live bait fishing.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> floss /bridle rig


Whats that exactly?
THANKS in advance


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bridle rigging is where you lay the hook point up on the fish's head and use a bait needle to tie the hook on. usually thru the nose holes and around the hook. the hook never penetrates the bait it just lays on top. I read a article in catfish In-sider a couple years back about large baits 1 lbs. plus that demonstrated this method. Its poular in saltwater like on the Outer Banks where they bridle rig for Tuna.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rooster

Since I am unclear about what fish you are targetting 
I will asume it is flathead. Maybe this will give you an 
idea of how we rig baits for lakes.










My advice would be to use the smallest combination 
of bait-sinker-and hook size suitable for the fish you 
are targetting.

Abu65



> Its natural for a fish to eat another fish head first.


I beleive that whenever possible a flathead will completely 
engulf a baitfish and not even knock off a scale  










The size and style of hooks are dictated by the size of the bait.
The hooks gap must be large enough to go through the bait and
leave the point and barb exposed.

Steelmagoo

If you run a hook through your baitfish and put him in the water 
and he doesn't struggle then I would suggest getting another bait
out of the bucket.
If none of them struggle I would advise another kind of bait.

Magis and Don Wise don't like the koi that tie knots and weave 
monofilament mats all night but I like em. At least I know they 
are alive and moving all night--even if they are hogtieing every 
bush they can find


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

That is an impressive picture. It makes me forget I have not seen a fish of that size for a while, I agree that fish could just about engulf anything it wanted to. I guess I was use to catching 10 lbs. fish and it could be I get a little excited and dont give them time to swallow the bait.


----------

